
Aztec Kings Had Rules for Plagues, Including ‘Do Not Be a Fool’ - smacktoward
https://www.zocalopublicsquare.org/2020/05/10/aztec-king-rules-plague-covid-19-survival/ideas/essay/
======
NicoJuicy
> Do not be a fool. Do not rush your words, do not interrupt or confuse
> people. Instead find, grasp, arrive at the truth. Make no one weep. Cause no
> sadness. Injure no one. Do not show rage or frighten folks. Do not create a
> scandal or speak with vanity. Do not ridicule. For vain words and mockery
> are no longer your office. Never, of your own will, make yourself less,
> diminished. Bring no scorn upon the nation, its leadership, the government.

Retract your teeth and claws. Gladden your people. Unite them, humor them,
please them. Make your nation happy. Help each find their proper place. That
way you’ll be esteemed, renowned. And when our Lord extinguishes you, the old
ones will weep and sigh.

Good advice, someone in the oval office should read it :)

~~~
gridlockd
The advice may sound good, but it clearly did not work.

~~~
timerol
A tweet that hit hard recently from patio11:
[https://twitter.com/patio11/status/1258224216156954624](https://twitter.com/patio11/status/1258224216156954624)

> A gut punch of a paragraph in a 2010 vintage fantasy novel re: plague
> response:

> They were intelligently planned procedures, quickly and efficiently carried
> out, by men who knew what they were doing. They'd never worked in the past,
> and this time was no exception.

~~~
dqpb
But our plague response looked nothing like that. Our plague response looked
like Chernobyl.

~~~
DuskStar
Well, the quote is that the plan, competently carried out, STILL didn't work,
and had never worked in the past.

